# bobcat mini track loader pro con..... help



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

anyone use or have used a bobcat mini track loader the mt 50?..... any good or bad? attachments that will be used... auger. snow plow.. digging bucket


any thoughts


----------



## bobcatboy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

I have rented them a few times for drilling holes and doing some digging where you couldn't get a larger machine in. If you are interested in buying one let me know, I have a really good relationship with our local dealer and I believe they have a few MT52's they may want to sell for a good price. Send me a PM if you are interested I'll be willing to help you in any way that I can.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

hey bobcat boy i sent u a PM


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We had a Toro dingo a few years back, it was great for grading but thats about it plus the Harley rake cost an extra $5000. It was good for small to medium sized sites but we used to have to take another machine to move top soil. Two years back we added a New Holland tractor w/ a harley rake and that thing blew it out the water plus it could move top sol and grade. The tractor also went forward and the operator sat high up with good vis ability the small track loaders you need to go backwards for grading witch doesnt work good.
A friend of mine also had one and used the auger but it only works in easy soil any clay and it just doesnt have the power to turn the drive. and in easy soil i can dig just a s fast.
One time it did help us out doing a big retaining wall. We lowered the machine into a trench 4' deep and used it to run 21aa up and down the trench
If you do a lot of city lots they work good but thats about it cos they dont have a lot of digging power! 
Thats why the Bobcat dealer is siting on some and is ready to make a good deal!


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

i was thinkin that 18 hp diesel wasnt goin to be the most powerful but i usually do a diesent amount of planting thats y i was askin about the auger.. i think i might wait for a larger loader

thanks for all the help


----------



## bobcatboy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

If you are doing a fair amount work in tight spots they will work very well, these units are tracked machines and have good digging power, much more than any wheel unit or comparable size will have. You can't compare a wheel model with a track model, They work out very well for drilling, stump grinding and moving dirt in tight places, installing irrigation using a vibratory plow. There is no way a man could dig as fast as one of these machines, I don't care how lose the soil is you just won't keep up, they also have excellent power for the size of the machine. How can you compare a tractor to a mini track machine, they are very different machines that are used in different situations.


----------



## MarksLand (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree. We do alot of landscape installs and use our Cat 226 almost daily. I like the idea of the mini track machine, the two main reasons being labor savings and less damage to existing landscapes, it will also free up the Cat for bigger work. We are looking at the Dingo TX 525 wide track, it has a 25 hp Kubota diesel and it seems like it will do most of what we want it to do. I do agree that the older wheeled machines were very much underpowered a few years back.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Pro: Tracks will go anywhere.

Con: Its just a Bobcat not a Cat.


----------

